# Bath Bomb Colorants



## pinkxpressions (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here... well not exactly new. I've just recently signed up but have always browsed the forum. 

I recently seem to have perfected my basic bath bomb recipe and have not used any colorants. 

I am going to try adding colorants now and am wondering what you all think are the best types of colorants for bath bombs. 

I would like for the bath water to turn the same color as the bath bomb. (without staining :smile 

Suggestions on what type of colorants to use and where to purchase?

Thank you all!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 8, 2013)

hi there!  I don't make bathbombs, but I do love this company, and I noticed they have specially designed colorants just for what you are doing...I noticed they also have a mini sampler so you can try all their colors...hope this helps! http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=40

btw, they have fast service and shipping is quite reasonable!


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest these colorants for anything except bath bombs or bath salts, but Wilton Gel colorants work fairly well in bath bombs.  I also like colored clays in bath bombs.


----------



## Ange647 (Jul 19, 2013)

I use Bramblerry LaBomb colorants.  Fab!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 19, 2013)

I have used labcolors and micas


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 19, 2013)

I use water soluble liquid colorants from Elements bath and body - 

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Water-Soluble-Liquid-Colorants-c-275.html

No staining and only a few drops for a vibrant colour!
Also cocoa powder makes a great all natural brown and smells wicked good in the bath.


----------



## Sweetums (Jul 19, 2013)

Although I am new to "soap" I have experience with Food Coloring.  As a former Wedding Cake Designer, I would not recommend using Wilton Gels.  

My personal favorite is "SugarFlair" from the UK, just about any Cake Supplier should carry that Brand.  Wilton is less likely to be colorfast (meaning the colors change more quickly.  Red doesn't stay red and since purple has red in it, it turns color as well).  

Hope this helps


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 19, 2013)

Sweetums said:


> Although I am new to "soap" I have experience with Food Coloring.  As a former Wedding Cake Designer, I would not recommend using Wilton Gels.
> 
> My personal favorite is "SugarFlair" from the UK, just about any Cake Supplier should carry that Brand.  Wilton is less likely to be colorfast (meaning the colors change more quickly.  Red doesn't stay red and since purple has red in it, it turns color as well).
> 
> Hope this helps



agree to an extent.  some of them are wonderful, but most of the pretty reds, pinks, and purples fade terribly.  The red that is Red 40 doesnt fade, but its not as pretty.  Avoid Red 3.


----------



## Sanguine (Jul 27, 2013)

To color my bathbombs I use wilton, those little jars, don't think they are gels. I made a batch for decoration (well I made a mistake in the recipe which made them not nice in my bath, they held their shape so they became 'decoration') with blue and purple wilton food coloring. They are standing their for close to a year now, in sunlight, and I have no color fading. 
Once used a bit to much blue, colored my bathwater a lot. Was so awesome, couldn't get "deep in the sea" from the little mermaid out of my head . Even though there was a lot of coloring, there were no stains on the tub afterwards.

I've used mica's once now but I did not have much luck with them. It's as if, after the bath bomb dissolved, the mica and fragrance oil got together and it just floated on the water and leaving residue on the tub. Needed a good scrub to get it of. Haven't heard anyone else having this problem so it could be just me though...


----------

